# No symptoms & BFN hpt on Day 7 after FET day5 4BB



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear all,
I'm looking for a bit of advice and any tips from previous experience. 
I had a day 5 4BB FET on 6th June and was told by the nurse that I could do a hpt on sunday 11th june. I haven't had any symptoms except for burping a lot, headaches and tender breasts. I have no bloating and no twinges (both of which I experienced on my last BFP) I hp tested 4 times now on 10th-13th June and they were all BFN, I'm devastated that this hasn't worked as this was my last NHS attempt at Homerton (3rd try) and I've waited over a year to have this attempt and I'm just hanging on to the tiniest glimmer of hope that somehow the lack of symptoms and the hpt could be wrong. 
Has anyone had a similar experience and then gone on to have a BFP on their blood test?
Thanks in advance, going crazy here worrying and giving up hope.
xxxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi

I am very surprised that the nurse told you to test so early. 5dp5dt is early...
I found this in the past and it is really useful to understand what is going on...

this is what happens in a 5dt : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

I don't want to artificially get your hopes up, but I would maybe test again tomorrow or thursday (if they do not offer a blood test?)
  tender boobs is a good sign (especially if you are not on any progesterone support so it is just natural)

good luck and let us know


----------



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks Aissha, that's helpful. Sorry should have said I am on progesterone, I'm taking 2 x cyclogest a day and 3 x progynova a day. 
I'm convinced that the few symptoms I'm getting are either related to that or my oncoming AF. Really really hope I'm wrong. 
I was wondering whether I should stop testing for a few days as it's really getting me down and was thinking of trying again with an hpt on sunday and monday before I go for my blood test on Tuesday 20th.
Looking at the 5dt table below I feel that I should have seen a positive on my test today (7dpt) has anyone else had a BFN on that day and then got a BFP on the blood test??
Thanks again xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Depends on the test you use, how sensitive it is, if you can wait until Friday, then any test should pick up the hcg if it is there


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

13dp5dt for otd at my clinic. I wonder if the nurse miscalculated by a week as that it incredibly early! Just stay positive and hold on for the blood test, step away from the pee sticks as its getting you down and won't change anything xxxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Which test did you use? As first response are the only ones I trust testing early. On my fresh cycle a few years ago I used the amazon cheap early ones and got a BFN, to then use a FRER the same day and got a BFP! Which resulted in my son. I did test positive 5dp5dt on a fet earlier this year, but I think i have fast implanters. Lots of ladies i have cycled with before have had later positives so dont give up hope yet. x


----------



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks all,
I used First response and clear blue (both of which should be good for early testing) 
I'm really feel like I may be due on - really really hope I've got this all wrong.
Just wish I had some twinges or something to let me know there was some activity going on in there!
I'm going to hold off from testing tomorrow and wait at least until Friday, maybe even Saturday if I have the will power!
xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good luck! I hope it changes, this journey really is so hard!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks teammonkey good luck to you too. xx


----------



## HannahK (Jul 7, 2014)

Just to let everyone know I did my blood test and it was sadly negative. Got my period 2 days after stopping the progesterone. Now thinking of trying ARGC clinic but my DP is not convinced by them and the scare stories in the press. He really doesn't want us to try them and I have my heart set. Any info very welcome. xx


----------

